
New Study Shows Decline in Lgbtq Acceptance Among Young Americans - laurex
https://variety.com/2019/data/news/glaad-lgbtq-study-acceptance-1203250993/
======
frittig
Based on the article, it looks like the study was done very sloppy. There is a
big difference between lgb and t+. If I learned that my doctor was lgb, I
wouldn't care. But if I learned that my doctor was t+ then I would treat it as
if I learned that my doctor was schizophrenic.

> Just last year, reported hate crimes rose 17 percent

There is no source given, but if they are using the FBI reports, then even the
FBI says that it cannot be used for measuring trends, as their method of
information gathering changes.

